# Smoked Lasagna....



## bb53chevpro (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, I came up with this idea last night chatting with some of the members here. Thought it might be interesting to try it. So, this is what I did....
*JUST A SMALL BATCH*
In a 4"X8"X2"high aluminum tray, put 1/2 pound of ground beef, half a can of mushrooms and half a small can of tomato sauce, (if this turns out, will use my homemade sauce next time). Using a mixture of mesquite, hickory and cherry woods, put into gosm at 230 deg until it reached 160 degrees, stirring twice. Removed from smoker and let cool for about 1/2 an hr (to let the juices thicken up a little). Remove the meat sauce from tray, spray with pam, start layering the lasagna noodles, sause, cheese. Repeat this step til almost to the top of tray. *Do not put last layer of cheese on top.* I will put the last layer of moza cheese on top once the noodles are cooked(was about 175 deg). then put last layer of cheese on and crank up the heat till cheese is all melted. Unfortunately, we didn't have enough cheese, but that's ok for this time.

Final pics will come as soon as it is finished.
Andy.

Again, not sure how this will turn out, just an experiment.
(Notice the thin blue smoke.....wooohoooo!!!! LOL).


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 30, 2008)

I figured I would give it a shot with a small one. If it turns out as good as it smells, I may never go back to regular lasagna. 

Just waiting to last layer of cheese to melt and will let stand for 20 minutes or so.
Andy.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 30, 2008)

yup looks and sounds like a keeper.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks great Andy, I suddenly have the urge for smoked calamari!!!

Cant wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 30, 2008)

kewl dude.........glad to see you follow thru with this recipe.........looked good enuff to eat, just in that last pic

can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 30, 2008)

*MAN OH MAN......it smells sooooo good.* It is now resting on the counter until the regular lasagna is ready. Probably in about 1/2 hr or so.
I do think the will be a keeper.

Here are the last picks one when we added the last cheese layer and the finished.
I don't think I will be able to see a smoke ring in this........LOL.
Andy.

Again, needs more cheese.....


----------



## lc in va (Mar 30, 2008)

looks great.


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks great , how's it taste ??


----------



## pdigg (Mar 30, 2008)

I grew up in a very Italian household, and my first love is Italian cuisine (very proud of my gravy) :-)

When I read this, part of me can't help but cringe, but the new smoke crazed part of me really wants to know how this turned out!!!!! LOL


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey, if wern't for da "gravy", wed never had da stuff we have today. Gotta have a good brown on them cloves.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, the tally is in. It is worthy of doing it again. We rated it a 7 out of 10. For these reasons. 1-not enough cheese 
                          2-missing the onion flavor
                          3-not enough tomato sause
                          4-will not smoke it with mesquite or hickory next time
                             (will use cherry and or apple)
So in the end result, 2 out 4 reasons was because this was the left over ingredients from the regular lasagna and didn't have enough.
     The was a nice twist to it and will try another the next time my wife makes it. And will use our home made tomato sause next time as well.

If someone else gives this one a go at it, let me know. I will be curious to fear what you put into it, how you did it, and the end result.

Andy.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 30, 2008)

getting the same thing Ken..............

i will give him points tomorrow then i guess..............


----------



## mdgoos (Mar 31, 2008)

I need to try this


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice!  I like the reserved cheese move. What's the verdict? 

on edit..oops... din't read far enough. Rule of thumb: Hard to add too much garlic or onion. Not impossible  but hard  LOL!  I'll have to try a pan of this as I love my lasagna!


----------

